# Clenbuterol and nifedipine



## Briannab (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi

New here and didnt know what category to put this into, im currently on clen cycling coming up to my wedding to shift some extra fat but iv been diagnosed with raynauds disease and been prescribed nifedipine a calcium channel blocker, are these ok to take together? As both affect blood pressure?


----------

